# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Jasper, né en 2021.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 1 an 3 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 280 





 


N° DE PUCE :  (à venir)

NOM : JASPER

RACE : COMMUNE

SEXE : MÂLE

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE : 19.10.2021

POIDS : 10 kg mais il n'a pas encore son poids adulte

POINT SANTÉ : test négatif au vers du coeur.  taille moyenne.

SON ORIGINE : Sorti(e) le 31/05/2022 d'une fourrière mouroir dite "équarrissage" en Roumanie.


SON COMPORTEMENT : Sorti récemment de fourrière, il est très sociable envers les humains et ok chien.


FRAIS D'ADOPTION : de 4 mois à 7 ans : 280.00 EUROS
Arrivera en France, stérilisé(e) si plus de 7 mois, identifié(e) par puce électronique, vacciné(e) selon le protocole Roumain + vaccin antirabique, passeport Européen.

Une fois réservé pour être adopté. L'association s'occupe du rapatriement des chiens en France via un transporteur routier agréé. Les chiens ont tous les documents nécessaires pour l'entrée sur le territoire français.



ADOPTION ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir chercher leur animal en région parisienne, le jour de son arrivée.

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18


Contact des bénévoles responsables des adoptions :  06.70.87.84.27 - 06.37.25.72.24 - 06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79  
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org
Contact pour devenir famille d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 - 06.49.32.09.81
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org


Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE
Contacts : 06.24.92.29.62 *** parrainage@archedeternite.org

1 par mois pour soutenir nos actions : https://www.teaming.net/l-arched-eternite

*Visitez notre site internet : http://archedeternite.org

*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Jasper attend toujours sa famille

----------


## Vegane7

FB de JASPER à partager :
https://www.facebook.com/arche.deter...4692479064881/

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Jasper est encore un chiot, il attend qu'une famille s’intéresse à lui ...

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Le pauvre Jasper n'a pas beaucoup de succès, personne s’intéresse à lui  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Mais où est la famille de Jasper ?

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Jasper est toujours au refuge, il attend sa famille...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## Vegane7

> FB de JASPER à partager :
> https://www.facebook.com/arche.deter...4692479064881/


Up !

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

une pure merveille ce chiot. Gentil, hyper sociable, joueur.

Il aime les friandises mais préfère les câlins.

Il est vraiment super gentil.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Tata Joanna lui apprend des mauvais jeux   







On a plus envie de le quitter ce petit bonhomme !!







Première rencontre timide !!

https://youtu.be/0YwQnByqjsg

Mais lorsqu'on est entré dans son enclos... il nous a montré à quel point, il est amical et prêt à partir avec nous   

https://youtu.be/yLzPdsSga_0

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Un jeune chien toppisime, je devais calmer Tata Joanna pour faire de belles photos car il ne tenait pas en place    















https://youtu.be/HgO2vHiqZ9k

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Jasper attend toujours sa famille ...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

29 Septembre 2022 : Katia entre dans le box - *Jasper*  est hyper actif au début, il n'arrêtait pas de sauter sur katia. vu son  énergie il faut mieux éviter les personnes âgées et les jeunes  d'enfants

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Jasper attend toujours sa famille ...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Jasper attend toujours sa famille...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Jasper est jeune, sympa, mais personne le voit ... ::

----------

